# Cheap Audi Body kits



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

Just sharing some info, I received a list of discounted parts through VW/Audi, and on the list is a primed body kit (front, sides and rear) for $199.00. Original MSRP was $1221.64. The part number is 8N0-071-600-9AX.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: Cheap Audi Body kits ([email protected])*

crazy good price! Its the Votex bodykit FYI


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

votex kit for sure? let me get in on this asap!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (00_Bora)*

Just bought two sets


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just bought two sets









Cool...where do we buy from?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (roadyTT)*

Got mine from World Impex, give them a call! Alex/Joey will be sure to take care of you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## roadyTT (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Thanks John


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Cheap Audi Body kits ([email protected])*

I ordered three and will have them in next week if anyone is interested.


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

*Re: Cheap Audi Body kits ([email protected])*

Thanks for the heads-up, Bud. I just ordered one.


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Cheap Audi Body kits ([email protected])*

yea worldimpex is selling them. I just talked to them. Apparently they started with 60 in stock and are already down to 28 within 2 hours. They said shipping would be $100 plus since it's oversize but considering how cheap it is already, I think thats a good deal.


----------



## cruzad3r (Jan 24, 2007)

Bud is this a full set (both side skirts, front and rear bumpers)? if so how come when i called checkeredflag, the guy from the part department name Tony said no?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (cruzad3r)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cruzad3r* »_Bud is this a full set (both side skirts, front and rear bumpers)? if so how come when i called checkeredflag, the guy from the part department name Tony said no?

It is an Audi part, and he is unfamiliar with the Audi numbers. Normally, we can not order Audi pieces.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

ordering mine now!


----------



## 2kjettaguy (Dec 24, 2000)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

This is the deal of a lifetime... already ordered a set through Impex.


----------



## Greg_CabinKrew (Jan 7, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

On hold for a set now! Thanks, Bud and John!


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

what does the hatch spoiler look like? i can't find a pic...


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_what does the hatch spoiler look like? i can't find a pic...

Hatch spoiler is not included in the kit, it is the three piece kit. Front/Rear valance and sideskirts.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_
Hatch spoiler is not included in the kit, it is the three piece kit. Front/Rear valance and sideskirts.

I know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But I think I found it for $99 if they are available. But what does it look like?


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ILLA NOIZ* »_
I know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
But I think I found it for $99 if they are available. But what does it look like?









Check out http://www.thettshop.com


_Modified by [email protected] at 3:25 PM 7-2-2009_


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just got a set and gonna pick it up at worldimpex


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

whats the rear look like jw thx guys


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

some info:


----------



## darrenbyrnes (Jan 4, 2005)

Man, that's a good deal, if you are into one of these.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (darrenbyrnes)*

some TT's with the Votex kit installed (if one of these cars belongs to you and you would like me to remove the pictures please let me know).


----------



## FOXRCNG11 (Oct 30, 2006)

yay i ordered one


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

me too great DEAL!!!!!
now all i need is a 3.2 rear spoiler extension and a 3.2 rear valance(exhaust area cover)


_Modified by jason bouchard at 5:02 PM 7-2-2009_


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

Ha! All our cars are going to look the same...


----------



## jt932 (May 27, 2005)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...0797/
a little cheaper


_Modified by jt932 at 3:12 PM 7-2-2009_


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

think you can fit all these parts in the passenger side of a TT with the top down? or should i just take a different car to pick them up


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (jt932)*



jt932 said:


> http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-...0797/
> a little cheaper
> 
> Nice Find http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
> Have your local VW/Audi dealer order it for you. No shipping


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (00_Bora)*

just ordered mine from ECS!!!!


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Any chance I can get just the sides? Or does someone wanna sell me the sides?


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

If my order actually goes through I wont want the sides. Shoot me a PM or email.


----------



## retloctt (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: (octalon7)*

I ll probably sell the rear if anyone is interested


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah, I won't want the rear piece either. PM if interested.


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

Looks like they are all sold out except for a dealership in California.
I placed my order with Impex. If I knew ECS had them on sale, I definitely would have gone with them since they have special Canadian shipping - oh well.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_Looks like they are all sold out except for a dealership in California.
I placed my order with Impex. If I knew ECS had them on sale, I definitely would have gone with them since they have special Canadian shipping - oh well. 

Audi only had 68 of this number remaining in the warehouses when this program started. All of them have been sold to dealers.
I ordered three and one of those is now sold.


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

Does anyone feel like splitting a kit? I'm really only interested in the rear bumper cover...would anyone sell a rear cover for $100 shipped? You're then paying $100 for the Votex lip and the sideskirts...any takers?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (l88m22vette)*

My three sets are sold.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok........ECS tunning sucks I just got off the phone with them and they gave me a story......they told me oh 200 sets where sold and blah blah blah....
thanks Bud you hooked us up!!!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

l88m22vette - I might let you know about the rear


_Modified by ILLA NOIZ at 5:25 PM 7-8-2009_


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: Cheap Audi Body kits ([email protected])*

If anyone wants to sell me sides, email me at [email protected] http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Sh!t i ordered mine on thurs(7/2) from my local audi dealer, he said it was ordered but hes closed till monday i hope i get mine


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Yeah I have a feeling ECS will be contacting me and telling me they can't fulfill the order. But if I am lucky, I will be selling the sides and rear. Sides are probably already called for, rear is not. I probably will be up for $100 shipped or so for it.


----------



## Minibabe (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: (octalon7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *octalon7* »_Yeah I have a feeling ECS will be contacting me and telling me they can't fulfill the order. But if I am lucky, I will be selling the sides and rear. Sides are probably already called for, rear is not. I probably will be up for $100 shipped or so for it.

i placed my order last night and i called them this morning and thats when they gave the a line of BS.....if you ordered from ECS tunning you will not be getting your order......they suck!


----------



## liv2drvvw (Aug 17, 1999)

*Re: Audi TT votex kit*

Well I placed an online order 12:30 pm PST friday morning with ECS tuning. I called them later this morning to confirm online order and was told that my order was NO LONGER AVAILABLE. 
So it looks like the ECS is a no go.
BUT.. I called my local audi dealership Miramar in San Diego and they had 2 in stock @ $202.98 each, placed both of them on hold, one for me and one for a friend. Picked them up a few hours ago. 
DEAL OF THE YEAR!!!
Call your local dealers first and save on the shipping...


_Modified by liv2drvvw at 10:58 PM 7-3-2009_


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Minibabe)*

Yes ECS undercuts all their competition for no reason. Most of the tunning companys sustain even prices the way business should work. In terms of regular parts though, they tend to be cheaper which is not a bad thing for us but i consider it price whoring myself. 
Anyways I got a kit for my sister who has a tt. its going to be a cruical bday present.


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (alex97jazzblue)*

How much difference do the side skirts make? I have looked a a bunch of pics and I can barely tell if they have them on or not.


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

that was a great deal


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: (1.8Tabamoura)*

still any available? just saw this deal here ....


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*FV-QR*

just picked them up at worldimplex...what a great shop. A+ to them!


----------



## RabbitGTDguy (Jul 9, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (00_Bora)*

Had a deal set up for someone to split parts of a kit with me, namely just the skirts as I already have the votex front and don't really care for the sides. That was through ECS...fell through of course. 
So, if anyone that is able to get a kit wants to split the kit and sell me the sides, please let me know! I was looking forward to it! 
Joe


----------



## chaugner (Jul 13, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (RabbitGTDguy)*

just paid for mine at worldimpex. They still have em in stock. Great deal if you ask me


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (chaugner)*

yeah i'm going to order a set too.. maybe I should just keep the TT then


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Neb)*

My 2 sets just showed up 
They look like this ----> http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (ILLA NOIZ)*

Just picked up my set in Toronto....that was a quick delievery from New Jersey http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Made my year


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (boraIV333)*

































































This rounds on me... congrats everyone!
All of you guys and gals looking for pieces - PM or call me http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

Dumb question, any chance all of it packaged up could fit in a quattro coupe with the seats down?


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (octalon7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *octalon7* »_Dumb question, any chance all of it packaged up could fit in a quattro coupe with the seats down?

Doubtful. Just measured one of the boxes here in the store
70.5x24x12


----------



## 13_Ronin_13 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

wish i saw this sooner








any one willing to sell me one i need it badly the canadian toumors are killing my car


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (13_Ronin_13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13_Ronin_13* »_wish i saw this sooner








any one willing to sell me one i need it badly the canadian toumors are killing my car









This is just the lower portion... I think you're still stuck with cancer...


----------



## 1.8Tabamoura (Jul 29, 2005)

*Re: (13_Ronin_13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13_Ronin_13* »_wish i saw this sooner








any one willing to sell me one i need it badly the canadian toumors are killing my car









can't you just remove the tumors and fill in the holes ?


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

o man, my audi dealer just called me today and told me that he cant find me a kit. . . but he said it was order and charged me last thursday : ( WTF















anyone at all have any in stock ? help me out anyone : )















__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (octalon7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *octalon7* »_Dumb question, any chance all of it packaged up could fit in a quattro coupe with the seats down?

Take the pieces out of the box....ALL 4 pieces are foam wrapped anyways and fitted perfectly in the TT with the rears folded without a problem.
Have fun!


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (13_Ronin_13)*


_Quote, originally posted by *13_Ronin_13* »_wish i saw this sooner








any one willing to sell me one i need it badly the canadian toumors are killing my car









i'll sell you the front. $225








pm if you want it though, I'm coming past toronto Aug 8 and could bring it


----------



## boraIV333 (Mar 10, 2003)

*Re: (Neb)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Neb* »_
i'll sell you the front. $225








pm if you want it though, I'm coming past toronto Aug 8 and could bring it

Ben, I sent you an IM








From Toronto with love


----------



## M-Power M3 (Oct 15, 2007)

*Re: (boraIV333)*

I want sides!


----------



## 13_Ronin_13 (Apr 7, 2006)

*Re: (boraIV333)*

haha the canadian cancer is beyond treatment.. it's easier to replace with a us bumper


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (13_Ronin_13)*

pm's replied. Ordered my kit today, hopefully will have it in a week.. they're only getting in 3 today at world impex..


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: (Neb)*

I just talked to Impex, they said they are getting a stock pile by the end of the week. 
Also they told me someone fit one kit in their mk4 jetta with ease.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

I have access to kits (about 10) 
PM me for price


----------



## octalon7 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: (boraIV333)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boraIV333* »_
Take the pieces out of the box....ALL 4 pieces are foam wrapped anyways and fitted perfectly in the TT with the rears folded without a problem.
Have fun!









Thanks! I have to check if Impex has weekend hours and I'll head up there Saturday.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

well it looks like everyone is buying them up and selling them and double the price. . . even dealers are charging more then the stock price of 192.99 . . . I really want one and my AUDI dealer screwed me by telling me they ordered it when they didn't and now cant get it. )and i ordered mine like an hour after this thread was started.)
anyway if someone wants to sell it without SCALPING it that would be great.
I'm really disappointed with actual car dealers scalping and charging way to much. (is that even legal ???)
I know the kit is in demand but its not fair that people bought up tons of kits and are re-selling them like that. . .


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

I will have a front lip for sale once my order comes in a week. pm me and i won't rip you off for it.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jason bouchard* »_well it looks like everyone is buying them up and selling them and double the price. . . even dealers are charging more then the stock price of 192.99 . . . I really want one and my AUDI dealer screwed me by telling me they ordered it when they didn't and now cant get it. )and i ordered mine like an hour after this thread was started.)
anyway if someone wants to sell it without SCALPING it that would be great.
I'm really disappointed with actual car dealers scalping and charging way to much. (is that even legal ???)
I know the kit is in demand but its not fair that people bought up tons of kits and are re-selling them like that. . . 


The MSRP according to VW/Audi is $199.00, which is what I sold the three kits I got for.


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

Hey! Bud
Will you sell just the Front Bumper?
If so I'm all in...LMK...thanks


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR ([email protected])*

Hey! Neb
Are you still selling the front Lip?
If so I'm in


----------



## joes280 (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (coachvtt)*

If anybody wants just the sides and rear call me....or IM...I need to sell them asap something came up and I need the loot. 
J.R
804-658-3161


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (joes280)*


----------



## coachvtt (Jan 16, 2008)

Anyone willing to sell the front lip only..
I'm interested...


----------



## mbaron (Aug 21, 2008)

*Re: (coachvtt)*

Bud at Checkered Flag just got me a set for $200. Big thanks to him.
I can't wait to get some cash and get the ride painted.

I think he is out of them for now though.


_Modified by mbaron at 11:24 AM 7-9-2009_


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (mbaron)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mbaron* »_Bud at Checkered Flag just got me a set for $200. Big thanks to him.
I can't wait to get some cash and get the ride painted.

I think he is out of them for now though.

_Modified by mbaron at 11:24 AM 7-9-2009_

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for Bud!!


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yep just called Bud at checkeredflag and he was a great help, he didn't have any in stock but he helped me and talked to me for a while. great guy, i will be calling him next time i need some parts


----------



## l88m22vette (Mar 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (jason bouchard)*

So, I'm curious, does the Votex rear go over the OEM bumper, or do you have to cut the cover to make the Votex fit? I know the front just fits over the stocker...


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (l88m22vette)*

NEW PRICE ON THE REAR APRON - $100 PLUS S/H AND 3% FEES.
I HAVE 3 AVAILABLE
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by ILLA NOIZ at 1:19 PM 7-10-2009_


----------



## alex97jazzblue (Oct 17, 2001)

*Re: Cheap Audi Body kits ([email protected])*

I just noticed on impex website that a hatch spoiler is sold seperate for $99 on closeout. Does anyone know if that matches the kit??


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: Cheap Audi Body kits (alex97jazzblue)*


_Quote, originally posted by *alex97jazzblue* »_I just noticed on impex website that a hatch spoiler is sold seperate for $99 on closeout. Does anyone know if that matches the kit?? 

Yes, it is the matching spoiler. There are still a few of the spoilers available from Audi.


_Modified by [email protected] at 4:18 PM 7-10-2009_


----------



## ayrula (May 11, 2007)

Im very interested in a kit if anyone has one fs. I tried ordering from world impex but they dont ship


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (ayrula)*

PM's replied to http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (ayrula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ayrula* »_Im very interested in a kit if anyone has one fs. I tried ordering from world impex but they dont ship

yeah they do, they're shipping mine to canada..


----------



## XXX 1.8T (Aug 10, 2002)

*Re: (Neb)*

any deals on the V6 bumper?


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: ( XXX 1.8T)*


_Quote, originally posted by * XXX 1.8T* »_any deals on the V6 bumper?

That would be 2 swcsheet!


----------



## rburt (Oct 25, 2007)

*Re: (ILLA NOIZ)*

ok, so I did some research on inet on this votex kit
some guy at audiworld had a great list for all you VW/Audi people, shows discount from list price, you guys probly already know all this but here is his list
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...56100
he says spoiler number is 8N0-071-685-9AX and the kit number is 8N0-071-600-9AX which matches Buds number on page 1. 
i went to about 20 audi parts sites, i ordered from primepartssuperstore for $176 and that included shipping! will see if they come thru.... I am hoping
ordered spoiler from Impex, thanx to them 
ps anybody know what the following motorolla part is? (with 99% discount)
8E0-051-431-B RETROFIT - MOTOROLA V60 $840.23 $5.00 99% 288 2002-04 A4 Avant, 2002-05 A6, 2002 A8, 1999-06 TT
ps2 whats this? 
8N0-051-431 RETROFIT $327.84 $99.00 70% 80 1999-06 Audi TT Coupe/Roadster
my front chin has 2 cracks from backing out of places and hitting curbs after i got it all looking good.







but this votex should clean that up and look better at same time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i think the Panzerplate is great going forward but backing up over stuff it seems to be worse on that front chin. 
so is Audi getting out of these parts forever or is this just inventory reduction? 
yo, bud, thanx for starting this thread. fyi, i wasnt able to search your parts, but you probly already know that. maybe you can hold these retrofit parts for me though.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (rburt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rburt* »_
ps anybody know what the following motorolla part is? (with 99% discount)
8E0-051-431-B RETROFIT - MOTOROLA V60 $840.23 $5.00 99% 288 2002-04 A4 Avant, 2002-05 A6, 2002 A8, 1999-06 TT








Audi V60 handsfree installation kit for vehicles not equipped with Audi Telematics by OnStar. (Shown in A4) Fits 1998> vehicles with Symphony 1 and 2 radios and Concert 1 and 2 radios. Requires hands-free speaker and mounting console. Phone not included.
ps2 whats this? 
8N0-051-431 RETROFIT $327.84 $99.00 70% 80 1999-06 Audi TT Coupe/Roadster

 
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KGTT (Sep 27, 2008)

I need side skirts for 03 225, anyone wanting to split package???
Only need side skirts was told they go on over top of OEM skirt?
[email protected] if you have just skirts to sell


----------



## Village_Idiot (Oct 16, 2004)

Yea I have a votex front lip, not interested in the rear, but I'm wondering about the side skirts? Are they like the front lip and just clip over the existing skirts to make them bulge out a little and sit a little lower???


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

*Re: (Village_Idiot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Village_Idiot* »_Yea I have a votex front lip, not interested in the rear, but I'm wondering about the side skirts? Are they like the front lip and just clip over the existing skirts to make them bulge out a little and sit a little lower???

As far as I can tell everything goes over/ontop of exsisting parts http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (rburt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rburt* »_ok, so I did some research on inet on this votex kit
some guy at audiworld had a great list for all you VW/Audi people, shows discount from list price, you guys probly already know all this but here is his list
http://forums.audiworld.com/sh...56100
he says spoiler number is 8N0-071-685-9AX and the kit number is 8N0-071-600-9AX which matches Buds number on page 1. 
i went to about 20 audi parts sites, i ordered from primepartssuperstore for $176 and that included shipping! will see if they come thru.... I am hoping
ordered spoiler from Impex, thanx to them 
ps anybody know what the following motorolla part is? (with 99% discount)
8E0-051-431-B RETROFIT - MOTOROLA V60 $840.23 $5.00 99% 288 2002-04 A4 Avant, 2002-05 A6, 2002 A8, 1999-06 TT
ps2 whats this? 
8N0-051-431 RETROFIT $327.84 $99.00 70% 80 1999-06 Audi TT Coupe/Roadster
my front chin has 2 cracks from backing out of places and hitting curbs after i got it all looking good.







but this votex should clean that up and look better at same time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








i think the Panzerplate is great going forward but backing up over stuff it seems to be worse on that front chin. 
so is Audi getting out of these parts forever or is this just inventory reduction? 
yo, bud, thanx for starting this thread. fyi, i wasnt able to search your parts, but you probly already know that. maybe you can hold these retrofit parts for me though. 


The 8N0-071-685-9AX are the side skirts only.
8N0-071-610-9AX is the rear lower valance.
8N0-071-640-9AX is the rear deck spoiler.


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

I have a rear valance up for sale for anyone thats interested...


----------



## ayrula (May 11, 2007)

*Re: (00_Bora)*

I just got an email from primepartssuperstore. I put in my order for the kit a couple of days ago for $175 shipped. Just got an email saying that pricing has been changed and I needed to approve it. I'm thinking ok a few bucks no biggie. The ****ers wanted me to approve $1159.00








That is a perfect example of greed. Anyone know where else I can go.


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: (ayrula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ayrula* »_I just got an email from primepartssuperstore. I put in my order for the kit a couple of days ago for $175 shipped. Just got an email saying that pricing has been changed and I needed to approve it. I'm thinking ok a few bucks no biggie. The ****ers wanted me to approve $1159.00








That is a perfect example of greed. Anyone know where else I can go.

I rest my case. PM me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (ayrula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ayrula* »_I just got an email from primepartssuperstore. I put in my order for the kit a couple of days ago for $175 shipped. Just got an email saying that pricing has been changed and I needed to approve it. I'm thinking ok a few bucks no biggie. The ****ers wanted me to approve $1159.00








That is a perfect example of greed. Anyone know where else I can go.

lol weak.


----------



## jason bouchard (Aug 25, 2005)

*Re: (ayrula)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ayrula* »_I just got an email from primepartssuperstore. I put in my order for the kit a couple of days ago for $175 shipped. Just got an email saying that pricing has been changed and I needed to approve it. I'm thinking ok a few bucks no biggie. The ****ers wanted me to approve $1159.00








That is a perfect example of greed. Anyone know where else I can go.

Whoa well i know where to never shop at ever. . . 
shady places love just playing with prices


----------



## uroparts (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (jason bouchard)*

The part# superceeds to 8N0-071-600-A-9AX which is like $1500. Thats all thats available through audi now. The old part#8N0-071-600--9AX has been obsoleted.


----------



## 00_Bora (Oct 15, 2005)

*Re: (uroparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uroparts* »_The part# superceeds to 8N0-071-600-A-9AX which is like $1500. Thats all thats available through audi now. The old part#8N0-071-600--9AX has been obsoleted. 

and people want to bitch at others reselling for only a little more than what we paid...


----------



## ayrula (May 11, 2007)

I got my hands on 3 sets, IM me if you want 1. Please don't ask me to part them


----------



## iamraymond (Jan 22, 2004)

*Re: (uroparts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uroparts* »_The part# superceeds to 8N0-071-600-A-9AX which is like $1500. Thats all thats available through audi now. The old part#8N0-071-600--9AX has been obsoleted. 


What does that mean exactly? What part is 8N0-071-600-A-9AX? Is it still the Votex kit?


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (iamraymond)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iamraymond* »_

What does that mean exactly? What part is 8N0-071-600-A-9AX? Is it still the Votex kit?

New part number, same kit.


----------



## n2000snake (Jul 18, 2009)

*Re: ([email protected])*

is this kit for 200 still? where can i get one i dont think they sell them anymoe


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: (n2000snake)*

i'd call world impex


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 9, 2006)

*Re: (n2000snake)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n2000snake* »_is this kit for 200 still? where can i get one i dont think they sell them anymoe

It is a long shot if anyone still has any available. When Audi put these on clearance, there were only 68 in the warehouse system.


----------



## juniors2ndvw (May 14, 2004)

*Re: Cheap Audi Body kits ([email protected])*

hey i tried looking at this kit 8no 072-6009ax for $199 but i could see it nor find it could send it to me thx


----------



## Neb (Jan 25, 2005)

*Re: Cheap Audi Body kits (juniors2ndvw)*

wat?
you won't find this kit anywhere for this price anymore


----------



## ILLA NOIZ (Jul 2, 2007)

*Re: Cheap Audi Body kits (juniors2ndvw)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4517142


----------



## uroparts (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: Cheap Audi Body kits (ILLA NOIZ)*

Impex still has 6 kits left, just a heads up


----------

